# New 7 string rhythm sound



## Exhale (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi there!

I did a lttle experimentatin with direct tones (from POD XT Live) and my latest drumkit setup. Credit to Bulb here . Feel free to say wath you think!

http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=3753784&q=hi

Cheers 

EX.

*Edit by mod: Changed to direct link.*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds great! That weird thing with the guitars jumping back and forth in the stereo image is trippppppy, dude. But I like it.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice man thats really cool


----------



## Khold (Apr 23, 2006)

Bam, pretty good! Like it! Sounds thick and fat. Realy like it.

Drums fit extremly good to the guitar.

Guitar Tuning? ADGCFAD ?

edit: Give me the tabs!!


----------



## Shannon (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds badass!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 23, 2006)

That's heavy, and it flows, nice tone you have there too, sounds awesome and it's tight, nice work.


----------



## nyck (Apr 23, 2006)

Patch please! Sounds great. How many times were the guitars tracked? Twice?


----------



## Exhale (Apr 26, 2006)

You got it: twice and it was done with my trusty setup--- Drums are from the boss DR880 and guitars are from the POD XT Live. The model used is the Big Bottom, almost flat, gain just below 12o clock and with the Mesa recto cab sim. I use a tone zone 7 n the bridge of My 2004 1527. This leads me to say that heaviness commes with crunch, not uber gain. 

btw, I tune my seven to standard beadgbe


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds pretty good man. I'm impressed considering that's a Pod. Well done. I like your style too.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2006)

That's pretty badass. Sounds great!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 26, 2006)

That sounds is really thick and the drums have lots of bass which I like.

The guitars playing one on one side and then the other is also a badass technique.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 27, 2006)

Exhale said:


> You got it: twice and it was done with my trusty setup--- Drums are from the boss DR880 and guitars are from the POD XT Live. The model used is the Big Bottom, almost flat, gain just below 12o clock and with the Mesa recto cab sim. I use a tone zone 7 n the bridge of My 2004 1527. This leads me to say that heaviness commes with crunch, not uber gain.
> 
> btw, I tune my seven to standard beadgbe



Score another one for the in house Line6 amps. It almost sounds like you use the same technique I've been experimenting with, leaving the eq largely alone, and largely tone shaping by use of the cabinets, am I right? I'm not surprised you got a massive sound, but I'm curious, what did you do to get the bass sounds?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 27, 2006)

Now that sounds fucking great! Go on, share the patch, you know you want to 

And the bass ounds cool as well  Nicely mixed as the whole thing sounds massive!


----------



## Exhale (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually the bass comes from the bass synth module of the DR 880 which contains the Roland SRX library sounds. I played the bass with my M-Audio Oxygen8 V2 midi controller. The first bas tone is a standard bass tone and the other is a sub bass 2 octaves below. I also might add, this was recorded direct to my Tascam DP-01 HD recorder (16/44.1 sampling quality). The only post processing I did was to slightly comp the mix and give it a soft mid and high EQ boost. Unfortunately, I didnt save the patch but it can be obtained quickly because i didnt tweak it as much.

Cheers,

Ex.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 3, 2006)

Fuck yeah!! Well done man that sounds awesome, you've just pushed me one BIG step further towards the POD XT.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 4, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Fuck yeah!! Well done man that sounds awesome, you've just pushed me one BIG step further towards the POD XT.



if you get one, get the metal packs, this thread inspired me to finally cough up the dough for them, and I love the result! That big bottom model is awesome. Tight with punch man 

They should really include them with the xt!


----------



## Elysian (May 4, 2006)

man i love this rhythm tone, its so monstrous, just a wall of sound. good job.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

I love how it's just called Heavy Song. Sounds freaking great!

I CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angryman (May 21, 2006)

Sounds really tight & heavy, i really like it!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 21, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> if you get one, get the metal packs, this thread inspired me to finally cough up the dough for them, and I love the result! That big bottom model is awesome. Tight with punch man
> 
> They should really include them with the xt!



Got one off ebay (should be here any day) and it comes with all model packs already installed!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

That's one heavy-ass sound! I like it. It's threads like this that leave me in a dilemma about getting the Triaxis or the Pod XT Pro.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2006)

I want to play shows so bad each time I listen to that.


----------



## Exhale (May 21, 2006)

Metalfiend,

I Just bought a Triaxis to go along with my stereo 2:90 and recto cab yesterday. I tried it toroughly at the store and I am telling you, every digi modeller(even the best ones) and transistro/hybrid amps out there are a pooor joke in comparison to an all-tube setup as the T/A+2:90. Save your money and buy yourself tone.

Ex.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2006)

You really should use that in a song. That riff is just too damn good to let go to waste. I'm just pissed off that I come up with it.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2006)

sent you a pm man, that is wicked!


----------



## usagi (May 28, 2006)

FUCK YES! Playing is tight and the tone smokes. The stereo fading thing had me scratching my head though.


----------

